# Sticky  Crazy vids!!! Share & Watch Here!!



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Appaerently this is the same set that tom white got destroyed on in "fitlife" movie trying a 360. Well, check this vid.






Etnies BMX Backyard Jam highlights...... completely insane!!!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

........

I don't even know what that second one was.... it just straight flipped my lid.








I like the new school park set ups with almost no emphasis on rails and ALL on wicked trannies and flow and finding creative lines. that's where it's at.

those guys are just so good I can't even imagine....


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

*A Little More Insanity*

This one shows a freecoaster at work!:thumbsup:






I think we should have a thread "stickied" just to post up sweet vids on. Who could I talk to that could make a sticky?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

one more? Why not:thumbsup:






I think im done for tonight! Usually I dont like the pure bmx street stuff (not a fan of the XXL white tees), but i really like this clip. pretty sweet.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

sticky icky this tricky picky.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170843

There's tons in this thread.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

that second video was dope


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

that second one was sooo sick

ill post some up later


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

cummings said:


> I think we should have a thread "stickied" just to post up sweet vids on. Who could I talk to that could make a sticky?


PM .downhillfaster.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

OT, but it makes me laugh.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

HA!

that reminds me of the rollin wit sagget vid on the dh/fr rorum a while back. good stuff


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

woo sticky


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

ladies and gentleman, we have a sticky


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

A classic
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=1550584148683989188&hl=en

I love Jackass
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-2497986167384707144&hl=en


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Thanks alot to .downhillfaster. for makin this a sticky.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

38 min 11 sec of pure awesomeness - Fly bikes

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=1719971043573245684&hl=en


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

A bunch of stuff from Fit BikeCo


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cummings said:


> This one shows a freecoaster at work!:thumbsup:


 It's just great to see people that ride better BACKWARDS than I ride can ride forward. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::madman:


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Jef Lenosky is still cooler....

Lol. Now I want a freecoaster.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)




----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

How does that one guy ride backwards without peddaling?


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Freecoaster hub :thumbsup:


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

anybody know what video that Jeff lenosky part is from? I think I need to make a purchase...


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> anybody know what video that Jeff lenosky part is from? I think I need to make a purchase...


I believe that it's New World Disorder 6.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

word, thanks. gonna have to pick that one up.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

This fakie real or not? Note, I didn't watch it all the way through.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> This fakie real or not? Note, I didn't watch it all the way through.


Wow. not sure what to think. at first i thought maybe it was taped going forward, and then reversed, but he did alot of movements that look like a true fakie, not riding forwards. plus he did finish it off at the end, and got out of fakie, so it prolly wasnt reversed. then i thought maybe he had reversed the cassette or had a fixed gear or somethin so you could actually pedal backwards and go backwards, but for the speed he was backpedaling, he wasnt moving to fast, so i dont think he had a fixed gear. maybe he's just got mad skills??? if so thats fairly insane:eekster:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

they couldn't have reversed it because every once in a while the camera aims downward and you see the cables from the bike the camera guy is riding, so if it was reversed the camera guy would be riding backwards.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks real to me- the front wheel is tracking the back, and not the other way around. It would be pretty obvious if they had reversed the film, because the front wheel would initiate directional changes, not respond to them.

It might still be a fixed gear (or just a rusted freewheel) but that doesn't make things THAT much easier.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

cummings said:


> one more? Why not:thumbsup:
> 
> <o bject width="425" height="350">
> 
> ...


so you dont like bmx street only because of the clothing the riders wear?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> so you dont like bmx street only because of the clothing the riders wear?


nono, you got me all wrong. i dont like most street stuff because all i see is low-speed riding, with a sh!t load of smith grinds, and nose manuals. i dont like it. And yes, all those vids i watch with smiths and nose manuals, have riders wearin XXL white tees, so i was kinda jokin about it. i've seen edwin delarosa with big white tees, and i dont care, still love to watch him. but in this street vid, there was a variety of different riding, with some tailwhips, big hops etc. i liked it.

and yes, i think big white tees are gay, but if someones killing it with one on, sweet, they got my respect.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

How about mtb street shredding now? Keep the vids coming, I like this thread.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> How about mtb street shredding now? Keep the vids coming, I like this thread.


You ask, you recieve:thumbsup:

EDIT: hmm, its not letting me directly post the vid today. Wonder wats wrong? well, you'll just have to go thru the link


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

heres a interview from "the come up", a sweet bmx blog site. its with robbie morales, some dude who helps make all the Fit movies. Some people might be pissed that vids are being posted up on the net for free, but this interview may change your mind. I thought this would be a good interview to post on this thread, as the topic may come up. I just copied and pasted it, so here it is:

Robbie and I have talked a little bit through email about the BMX video world and the idea came up to do an interview with that theme. Check it out:

----1) You have so far put out 4 videos through Fit; F-IT, the Barcelona video, the Puerto Rico trip and now Fit Life. When the first 3 videos came out video piracy in BMX was in it's infancy and nowhere near as wide-spread as it is now. As far as you can tell has this new technology affected the sales of Fit Life?----

Ironically it may have helped. Right before the release and when we were doing the purchase order for how many FITLIFE dvds to order, I was a bit skeptical on sales. Fortunately its doing well so the piracy may have sparked some increased interest.


----2) How do you feel when you see links to your video posted on BMX messageboards? Are you happy that the video is popular enough for kids to take the time to rip it or are you bummed out that kids aren't supporting rider owned companies?----

Honestly I think back to when I was young and I never understood everything that goes on behind the scenes at companies. So much work goes in so when its ripped it's shocking but I doubt riders are malicious. They just want to see some rad ****, so I'm down for that.Hopefully it's so good ya want to buy the real thing, especially if there's bonus stuff that ya can't get online, like with packaging and stuff.

----3) There was recently a BMX site hosted by a kid from Europe up for a few months that had links to a lot of current videos on it that was shut down. His argument was that videos are extremely expensive and take forever to get overseas and that he just wanted kids over there to be able to see the newest videos without getting gouged, what would you say to him in regards to him having the Fit video posted on his site? ----

I mean yeah its a bit harsh to throw it on there, but I want as many people as possible to see what FITLIFE is about. So **** it, post it up, **** Mikey Aitken fell off a bridge for this *****...

----4) Skate videos are even easier to get online than bike videos, as far as you can tell, do skateboard company owners feel the pinch in terms of sales that some bike companies claim to?----

I doubt it, the profit margins are bigger on skate decks so they can eat a loss on vids... For us it may get to the point where we just write it off but its scary dumping 30 G's into a project with the possibility of little return...

----5) What are the measures you can potentially take once a video has been posted on a site like Youtube? Is it worth the trouble to contact Youtube or Google to try and have it taken down or is it too much hassle? ----

I didn't even bother, I got plenty of emails with instructions to email Youtube and Google and threaten them with legal action. Thanks to the riders who emailed in but this a new thing ( piracy ) and my stance was to let it be...

----6) Some companies are moving towards putting their videos out for cheap ( Mosh, Lotek, Rodeo Peanut ) or free ( Animal road trip ), perhaps in response to decreased video sales. Have you considered going that route in the future? ----

Possibly our next vid will be a freeo... I know I would be psyched to get a free dvd...

----7) Fitlife used a lot of songs which I can't imagine you got the music rights for. Why did you decide to take that risk instead of going the route of say, Props who license all their songs? How high is the risk of getting busted? ----

Risk is high but FITLIFE was so important to me and the riders, I wanted them to be represented with no restrictions. I have been a part of videos with cleared music and it usually sucked so I winged it on this one...

One more thing, I think the future of BMX videos is getting better... As long as people want to learn to film, edit and be creative we can get some good **** done... Websites like The Come Up BMX help also to get more content out to the masses... Seems like riders are taking in to their own hands, the way it should be.

Thanks to Robbie for the interview.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thats site is really good, sos the interview.

and aight on the xxl tees


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Fungazi said:


> Looks real to me- the front wheel is tracking the back, and not the other way around. It would be pretty obvious if they had reversed the film, because the front wheel would initiate directional changes, not respond to them.
> 
> It might still be a fixed gear (or just a rusted freewheel) but that doesn't make things THAT much easier.


I'm thinking slight downhill.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

cummings said:


> You ask, you recieve:thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: hmm, its not letting me directly post the vid today. Wonder wats wrong? well, you'll just have to go thru the link


That wallride at 55 seconds has to be one of the largest I can think of. I'm not sure if I've seen any bmx ones larger than that. :eekster:


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

This guy is probably the best 26" rider I've seen:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

ryan leech is my hero. skip the first 55 seconds. all he does is talk about prague.






and this is the greatest showing of balance ever.






and another.


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

Enjoy.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Some soldier in Iraq doing some pretty random things and some freeride type stuff. It can't be urban or street (due to a lack of both)... so freeride it is.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Federal vid


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

http://www.current.tv/pods/edge/PD04786

You must see this insanity!!! this dude is mental.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

cummings said:


> http://www.current.tv/pods/edge/PD04786
> 
> You must see this insanity!!! this dude is mental.


what a beast... AND he wears a helmet!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

yall know you can embed youtube vids right?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> yall know you can embed youtube vids right?


yep yep. but lately all the code i've posted hasn't been working. the code is entered correctly, but i wonder if mtbr has cut off that html function. it won't recognize it as being for embedded video, it just posts it as text. :madmax:


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

cummings said:


> http://www.current.tv/pods/edge/PD04786
> 
> You must see this insanity!!! this dude is mental.


ahh....so that's the guy behind the Windshield Wiper: tailwip to tailwip back... Matt Sparks...
thx


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> yep yep. but lately all the code i've posted hasn't been working. the code is entered correctly, but i wonder if mtbr has cut off that html function. it won't recognize it as being for embedded video, it just posts it as text. :madmax:


Yup, I tried to embed with the same results. Lame move on mtbr's side...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

yea, thats why im posting all the links now. but maybe it would take up too much space or take a long time to load up or somethin


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

and you thought trials guys were good. these guys have us beat. I want to try this stuff ! (I dont think it was posted yet)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> and you thought trials guys were good. these guys have us beat. I want to try this stuff ! (I dont think it was posted yet)


Liked the DH video a lot!


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought I'd post this one, really sick video, lots of different riding types.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> I thought I'd post this one, really sick video, lots of different riding types.


Nice one todd.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Nice one todd.


thanks, that video REALLY wants to make go out and ride. I miss being able to ride DH/FR I went just to a local spot near me (Wilderness park) we have some jumps and stuff there. but it wasn't at all FR or DH today, I had to be so careful. I just put my seat up and XC/AMed the trails. at one point I was riding though like 5 inches of standing water on the trails, other parts were completely dry.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I miss riding period, I'll have to wait at least another 3 months, if not more until I can get my next ride in.


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

does anyone have videos of them selves? That would be pretty sweet


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

ontario_bike said:


> does anyone have videos of them selves? That would be pretty sweet


I do, but its not done yet.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> I do, but its not done yet.


I used to, then my hard drive blew up.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

davey watson is my new idol. he hucks. 





The sickest "in a building" session ever.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

animal - all day download it while your at it, its a good movie


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> animal - all day download it while your at it, its a good movie


yeah, to think I actually paid to buy the dvd and support the company, when I could have just downloaded it... :skep:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

already got the animal vid downloaded, its one of the dozen or so full lengths ive got from google


I LOVE GOOGLE VIDEO!


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

If you like fakie tricks 




<o bject width="425" height="350">


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

man, that's jacked how you can't post the real vid now.... what's the deal??? there are still some vids imbedded here????????????

https://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e144/skimboarderh1/?action=view&current=dublwhips1.flv

links suck... but there you go, 26 action, that jump would be a sick one for learning tricks....

mtb one. music annoys the hell out of me, but SICK riding.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> man, that's jacked how you can't post the real vid now.... what's the deal??? there are still some vids imbedded here????????????
> 
> https://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e144/skimboarderh1/?action=view&current=dublwhips1.flv
> 
> ...


Makes me wonder what brakes(if any) they run to allows those double and triple whips.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

bikeS, those were insaaane!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> bikeS, those were insaaane!


no doubt! takin' it to the 7th level...


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> If you like fakie tricks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fakie ruben wallride at the end was sick


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I would love to someday hit this, as it isnt far from my house at all. but I just cant get the balls to do it. its just ...way too big. I might do the trail of all the gaps on the jumps were filled in, so that if you messed up, it would be rollable.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

https://smg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v174/iflatland/Houghmiester.flv

and another quickie.
BOOST:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

pavement_hurts said:


> OT, but it makes me laugh.


This SUCKS on so many levels.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

boyz in tha hood=best song ever made


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

here's another sick one of video game boy:
I can't figure out how to link/attach/save these stupid myspace vids, but here is the site it is at.... effin' gnarley.
http://www.feltbmx.com/display.asp?pageid=68


----------



## urbanjumper (Dec 26, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> here's another sick one of video game boy:
> I can't figure out how to link/attach/save these stupid myspace vids, but here is the site it is at.... effin' gnarley.


scotty cramer is my hero


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Please refer to Figure A. for definition 1. of Style:





don't need tricks when you're flyin' high and flowin' low like chase hawk... a bit older footage, but still brings the heat.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah Chase Hawk is a booster. Hes a great rider, I really like watching someone as smooth as him ride.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

*First 1080 on a bike!!!*

Thats right, a 1080, that means three 360's, was just pulled! Mike Spinner. Insane!






PS- mirra does a nice no handed flip 360 too but the 1080 is just too crazy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

aaron chase rippin' it up in turkey.





darren berrecloth is a beast.





my all-time favorite rider: jeff lenosky.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

bobby root in NWD 2? the clip is worth watching just to see a manual/wheelie at 40+ mph.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

This is what really got me into this kind of riding. 2003 24 bicycles porntour. three scenes if i remember correctly are NSFW. right click and save as... because it is around 270 mb. 43 minutes of awesome riding.

http://vids.worldofk.com/24/24bicycles.mov


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

P_H: vid doesn't seem to work?
I'll keep monkeying with it.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> P_H: vid doesn't seem to work?
> I'll keep monkeying with it.


Whoops, sorry about that. The link moved since the last time I downloaded it. This one works, I just tried it.

http://www.espacevtt.com/files/24bicycles-porntour-2003.mov


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

no, no, the link works (slowly) but the file is not recognized by QT, Divx, or any of the other players I have...


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

SnowMongoose said:


> no, no, the link works (slowly) but the file is not recognized by QT, Divx, or any of the other players I have...


quicktime, quicktime alternative, or media player classic


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

media player doesn't work either, QT gives me "Error -2048; the file is not a movie file"
bummer, looked like a good one.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

when I right-clicked and saved the first 24 one, it saved and works fine for me on quicktime. Great vid, from 2003 and still fun to watch, get's me stoked to ride some street.

I like the curtis mayfield section, something about that song, cuz it's in one of my favorite sections of the recent Lotek Mixtape, which I should add, I just bought the Lotek Vancouver dvd as well, which is just more sickness on film.

one of my alltime Favorites has got to be "FLY UNO" though, just does a good job at capturing the spirit of biking... I could post it, but hey, why not go out and support those great guys and actually buy the DVD?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

pavement_hurts said:


> aaron chase rippin' it up in turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like Freeride Entertainment is cracking down on people who post their vids up on you tube.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> Seems like Freeride Entertainment is cracking down on people who post their vids up on you tube.


Son of a *****, I just found those vids three days ago. They were pretty good too. I doubt it's a coincidence that I posted them and then they are gone. I wonder if somebody who works for them posts or lurks here.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

vid from second link works fine, much faster DL too
Thanks P_H


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

24seven






donahue


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one is amazing http://www.foxracing.com/videos/ (BMX)


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

R1D3R said:


> This one is amazing http://www.foxracing.com/videos/ (BMX)


I already posted that one, it's from the felt bikes website...

but here's another one to keep the entertainment rolling:
http://www.vitalbmx.com/index.php?o...&media_type=pro&media_id=608&media_owner=3988

and if you're into the tallbike thing (which I should add has been around much longer than shea's creation), look into the Bike Kill fest in NYC, they have tall bike and odd welded creation galore, as well as jousting and mattress jumping on the tallboys too, hahaha... and I've seen some interesting bike creations at burning man too...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I already posted that one, it's from the felt bikes website...


Whoops I didn't see that


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

cummings said:


> Etnies BMX Backyard Jam highlights...... completely insane!!!!!


...well lets see how well they do on a bighit


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

i watch this before every ride. it PUMPS me up!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

bic ningley said:


> i watch this before every ride. it PUMPS me up!!!


alright now... I'm all for other sports and freedom to express yourself through movement however you want as it is an art form....
but man, c'mon, I've gotta clear my mind now from the tarnish that hazed my thought from just watching that vid for only a few seconds...

anybody get wind of posting things like that in the turban/dj/park forum and we'd be mislabeled as the scooter crew or something ridiculous.

And, isn't it posted in the rules for mtbr or something that you can't post scooter content? if not, consider it just added.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

lol @ the name 'russianscooterrider'
jeez, kid can't even backflip, weak.
lol


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

bic ningley said:


> i watch this before every ride. it PUMPS me up!!!


oh my.... this needs to be DELETED!!!!! And if you were serious about posting it, you need to be BANNED!!!!!


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

bic ningley said:


> i watch this before every ride. it PUMPS me up!!!


[email protected] 1S W4y +O0 h4RdC0r3 Phor Me. I'm $uCh 4 No0b.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

here's a chill little dj vid... laid back... place looks cool... 
this one's for ontario rider and his homies as I recall you are holdin' it down in that area.... but I could be wrong...






wish it wasn't snowing here....


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

vid of some biiig gapping and other pretty good street riding from 24 Bicycles _Eastern Standard_...from 2002:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

starship303 said:


> vid of some biiig gapping and other pretty good street riding from 24 Bicycles _Eastern Standard_...from 2002:


Haha! I actually recognize a few of those spots!!

For example near the end he 180's a set of 3 stairs, I regularily ride near there.

And I know just where the last stair gap is. The bunny hop to manual right before it as well. I would NEVER dare hit these steps though, they are HUGE. I'd say a good 30 feet down if you were to drop to flat, if not more.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Haha! I actually recognize a few of those spots!!
> 
> For example near the end he 180's a set of 3 stairs, I regularily ride near there.
> 
> And I know just where the last stair gap is. The bunny hop to manual right before it as well. I would NEVER dare hit these steps though, they are HUGE. I'd say a good 30 feet down if you were to drop to flat, if not more.


Then go hit it and get some vids 

You guys have some SICK riding up there, I am so jealous


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Vinny A said:


> Then go hit it and get some vids
> 
> You guys have some SICK riding up there, I am so jealous


I will not, in my liftetime, hit that unless I'm in full-blown DH gear with at least 10 inches in the back. Otherwise I just wouldn't be able to step up to it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dangg!!!!! that spot in the vid BikeS posted looks so sick:eekster: . i've seen some pics of that place and man i want to ride there! 

olds vids like that 24 one make me cringe...some pretty sick riding in there but the stair gaps are just plain stoopid. the rail gaps onto the grass are sick though.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

im gonna say my 2 favorite vid.s of all time......one mtn bikes and one bmx. there the best:

mtn bike: 
those are my fav.s but all the other ones on here are pretty sick......ENJOY


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> bmx: ......ENJOY


Jason Levy is HARDCORE RECKLESS! he's out there on so many different levels it's not even funny...  old school style, well actually, a style people couldn't even classify if they wanted to...
that dude is a biker through and through.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> im gonna say my 2 favorite vid.s of all time......one mtn bikes and one bmx. there the best:
> 
> mtn bike:
> those are my fav.s but all the other ones on here are pretty sick......ENJOY


both excellent choices my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

more people should ride roofs.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


>


Holy awesome riding batman!


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)

aggie... that was the best bmx video that i have ever seen... wow.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

scotty cranmer is seriously on a whole other level...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

cranmer might be TOO good....


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

goss's backer - listen at the end ... HOLY HELL BATMAN! lol


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

haha that was awesome nice backflip...


----------



## bic ningley (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

This is insanely rad. Mad flow on some crazy DJs...

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1601066_78_1,00.html


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> This is insanely rad. Mad flow on some crazy DJs...
> 
> http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1601066_78_1,00.html


mos def. some of the sweetest trails I've seen! effin' nuts. I liked aitkens little different line on the stepid-up to foot plant on that back hip, near the end... and those nose dive 3's... oh so stylee...
I wish I could save that action to my computer right now (hell, I wish I could save it to my skills bank too!), but can't... couldn't find it on youtube yet either...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Another at the same spot. Rad song from a rad band, too...

http://www.fitbikeco.com/media/foxvid.html


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Cru Jones said:


> Another at the same spot. Rad song from a rad band, too...
> 
> http://www.fitbikeco.com/media/foxvid.html


beat me to it! best vid without a doubt. couldn't stop watching it. Cam Mccaul is actually walking back up toward the end of the vid for those who care. i thought it was sick that he was riding with all the 20" rippers!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Another at the same spot. Rad song from a rad band, too...
> 
> http://www.fitbikeco.com/media/foxvid.html


SOLID.

all killer no filler. those dudes know exactly what flow is all about.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

there are a few really sick trix in this dirt jump vid






no flo bot still insane


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

there are a few really sick trix in this dirt jump vid






no flo bot still insane






enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> here's a chill little dj vid... laid back... place looks cool...
> this one's for ontario rider and his homies as I recall you are holdin' it down in that area.... but I could be wrong...
> 
> 
> ...


ya man - that place is the sh!t !!! we gotta take a drive out there in a fwe weeks and fiillmmm:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

street steez from germany to try and put them NYC cats on their knees:
Max Gaertig

Karl Poynter shred-tech action:
wish I could do 1% of what was dropped here...

RoCk LoBsTeR

just scroll through that whole site.... too much shift to look through, makes me all antsy watching that many dif. vids and not being able to ride at the moment. some good stuff though.


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

BikeSATORI said:


> street steez from germany to try and put them NYC cats on their knees:
> Max Gaertig
> 
> Karl Poynter shred-tech action:
> ...


First 2 links are the same. Nice vids though.

I'd like to watch some more MTB Freestyle action, too much BMX here these days.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

http://broadbandsports.com/node/7078 Transition video


----------



## KiLO (Feb 3, 2007)

We need some more MTB vids in here...

This is all I could find at work...


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

a cool clip i found on youtube check it out


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

thats a great vid...here's my contribution...reppin it for Texans...I hope to check otu these jumps sometime...


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

heres an edit of ours from australia, mainly bmx


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

great vids guys, solid little eye candy droppin' here....

these ones are follow ups to Cru's above post... I just love watchin' these cats flow around that little bowl o' brownies, humpin' those bumps! watch out!
vital vid 1
http://www.vitalbmx.com/video/themes/test-theme2/vitalplayer_external.swf?myvideovar=http://www.vitalbmx.com/video/albums/userpics/11650/jam_edit.flv&myvideoplay=play
*See More BMX Videos at VitalBMX.com*

vital vid 2:
http://www.vitalbmx.com/video/themes/test-theme2/vitalplayer_external.swf?myvideovar=http://www.vitalbmx.com/video/albums/userpics/11650/Sequence_1.flv&myvideoplay=play
*See More BMX Videos at VitalBMX.com*

link to site if above embeds don't work


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> thats a great vid...here's my contribution...reppin it for Texans...I hope to check otu these jumps sometime...


id like to ride those too, you know were there at? (you can pm me the info if you want)


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

definitely not a bike that can be pedaled, but this is the best whip ever on anything with two wheels.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

here's a gnarly one, bucked like a bronco.

(disclaimer for the end clip... language) but effin' hilarious! hahahaa...





lucky he didn't clip that rail and get seriously smoked!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

addidas So-Cal Trip..don't think it's been posted yet. stolen off of RM, way sick vid and very long. cru is actually in the vid a few times...

http://www.adiridas.com/index.php?id=95


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

one of the best in my opinion...dont no if its been posted yet... orchid-step on it


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mack-a-nator said:


> one of the best in my opinion...dont no if its been posted yet... orchid-step on it


awesome.

Iggy Pop & the Stooges to start it off right! 1969 ok.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea its a great one


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

does anyone have the link to that video where people get arrested in a bmx protest to open up a skatepark to bike use?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

http://broadbandsports.com/node/876 there ya go quck search on broadband sports brought it up


----------



## wolfman91 (Apr 9, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> http://broadbandsports.com/node/876 there ya go quck search on broadband sports brought it up


thats an interesting clip, our local skatepark has now got split times for bmx and skate, even though skaters get majority of teh week theres still a good few hours for bikes aswell


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


> http://broadbandsports.com/node/876 there ya go quck search on broadband sports brought it up


eff those cops. what is arresting a 12 year old gonna help seeing cops do that makes me pissed


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Marzocchi Airdrome


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

one more. red bull district ride


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

yeah yeah yeah another 20" vid. mike hoder with one of the all time greatest 360s.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> here's a gnarly one, bucked like a bronco.
> 
> (disclaimer for the end clip... language) but effin' hilarious! hahahaa...
> 
> ...


I actually know where that is. The venue I go to to watch hardcore shows is right across the street from it, I've WALKED down in quite a bit. I should take a pic from the bottom and top of it next time I go there(long time by city bus, even longer on a bike) just to show you guys how frickin' huge that is.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

pavement_hurts said:


> yeah yeah yeah another 20" vid. mike hoder with one of the all time greatest 360s.


all day son.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

mike hoder is a fukin beast


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

that mike hoder vid is the best on this thread.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Hey guys, just wanted to post a lil somethin different. This is the Forest City Jam 2007 at my local indoor park. (bout 5 min away from my house  ) I was at the jam watching, but i didnt film this vid. one of the pros you might know of is Joe Prisel of USB. Anyway, enjoy. Jus wanted to show a little bit of the stuff i actually ride.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

My contribution, the guy's good too!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

this has probaly been posted but it's pretty cool so here we go....ps nice vid snaky...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

don't know if its been posted...but heres the lotek Vancouver vid


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

KiLO said:


> We need some more MTB vids in here...
> 
> This is all I could find at work...


awesome clip. Lenosky is the man. What movie is this from?


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Its from NWD 7


----------



## gmtkyfcs (Apr 19, 2007)

*Song?*



cummings said:


> This one shows a freecoaster at work!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANYONE KNOW THE SONG IN THE BACK GROUND?


----------



## gmtkyfcs (Apr 19, 2007)

*No front Wheel Tricks*


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

All the bmx vids make me want to have a 20...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> All the bmx vids make me want to have a 20...


well get one! seriously everyone should have a 20 in there quiver.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> well get one! seriously everyone should have a 20 in there quiver.


word.


----------



## gmtkyfcs (Apr 19, 2007)

That is some good stuff! Aggie here as well...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sick vid Aggie...i want a 20 so bad..


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

heres some old and newish homan footy.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Kranked 6 video. not my favorite part but i like the new music and its still pretty good






best part of kranked 6 period. Dont think this has been posted tet


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are nice vids!


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

qashqai urban challenge

newcastle





milan





better quality, but shorter. still milan.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.sputnic-bmx.com/newsite/images/video/rickeyvid.html


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

here's a pretty sweet one


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

good stuff, i liked the music


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Man I don't know why I love that song so much but it's so good. That was also really good riding.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oh and that last one is self filmed if you didnt pick up on it.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

morgan wade being a beast





best of 2006 dew tour including my personal favorite the superman backflip





edit: bruce crisman is awesome too.





p.s. federal is coming out with a freecoaster


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1634226_78_1,00.html#

This is kind of long but there is some really good riding by my favorite riders

http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1634220_78_1,00.html

im pretty sure the first video of this was posted but i dont think this has. Scotty cranmer rules


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Anyone got any trick tip videos?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure about trick tips I will look for some


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Here's two.
(cant get embed code for this one)





and Anson wellington (one of my fave real MTB street riders)


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

someone named frankie vass... does he ride for dobermann?










qashqai finals highlights

on a side note, why doesn't the US ever get any of the cool stuff that europe does? we have the wham bam thank you jam and....? red bull needs to show the US some more love.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> Man I don't know why I love that song so much but it's so good. That was also really good riding.


The song is "Hide and Seek" by Imogen Heap

Great riding in that vid also


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

hey pavement_hurts, funny you post those first two vids. All the indoor park stuff is at my local park. I posted a vid about the park's contest "Forest City Jam" on page 7 of this thread. Im pretty sure that guy rides alot of bmx too.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

cummings said:


> hey pavement_hurts, funny you post those first two vids. All the indoor park stuff is at my local park. I posted a vid about the park's contest "Forest City Jam" on page 7 of this thread. Im pretty sure that guy rides alot of bmx too.


i wouldn't doubt it. seems like a lot of guys with that kind of style come from a bmx background. watching someone that good up close must be fun.

random dude from the netherlands. pretty good, no embed. http://broadbandsports.com/node/9582&term=homepage


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry I don't know how to post a video. Here's the winner of the Fox Wherever You Ride contest.






I find it funny that nobody in the video seems to be riding Fox.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that's a sweet video and it is because Fox charges so much more for their forks lol!

Short DJ vid


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

those are some sweet jumps. definatly good rhythm


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

OT Freaky japanese games show. I couldnt stop laughing. The last atempt is the funniest.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^that was HALARIOUS


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

that was great haha

dont know if its been posted but heres the facad-as one movie

again dont know if theyve been posted but there good


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.astercity.net/~erenes/nsbikes_www/erenesdemo1.wmv

I think you will have to download this one but it's worth it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/680457/how_to_set_up_a_bmx_theft_sting.swf

How To Set Up A BMX Theft Sting - video powered by Metacafe






im so nice...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

yay finally new videos! thanks aggie!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im speechless.... hahahaha


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

No wonder shes emo, going around being all emotional like that If she thinks emos can change everything their unhappy with (society ect.) by going around acting all, well emoish, shes wrong.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


>


dude i love that video. Ive watched it so many times. I think its great because there arent a lot of stall. I you ask me stalls mess up flow. again awesome vid


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

i know that this is a stupid question but how do you post videos. I can post the links but thats it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

if its youtube, theres a thing you copy and paste, it should say "embeded" next to it.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

sweet. Thanks aggiebiker.

Ok heres a video. It not me riding but i used to ride with this kid at the bmx track by my house and it has lots of the local spots in it that ive ridden at. It will give you an idea of what the winston salem nc scene is like. Enjoy


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

good video and good riders!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


>


Oh god, not this guy, Artist? Prostitute? Vandal? Hack?, I think it is the definition of trying too hard to be artistic. But yeah, good riding none the less.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

The jumps look awesome. I was wondering if anyone knew where they are. This vid is pretty sweet


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

This reminds me of dirtyharry talking about absorbing crashes with his face...Guy Marsh is a pretty good mountain biker besides this incident lol


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> This is insanely rad. Mad flow on some crazy DJs...
> 
> http://www.bmxonline.com/bmx/video/image/0,27679,1601066_78_1,00.html


that cement step up is so gnarley! lol. i wouldnt want to case it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I love that video it was so well written and everything just worked so well! Definitely needed to be posted.


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

cummings said:


> http://www.current.tv/pods/edge/PD04786
> 
> You must see this insanity!!! this dude is mental.


I like this one, A LOT, and the interviee brings up the very good valid poin that a lot of beginners either ignore, overlook, deny or whatever than when you;re starting to do tricks and actually even if you've been doing em for a long time, you WILL eat s**t agin and again and again, it;s just part of riding, i see a lot of new BMX kids getting all whiny when they crash like they think they're to cool to crash.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Ruben's part in Grounded fvcking INSANE!





Aaron Ross' part in Grounded, he just keeps gettin better and better hes my boy!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Ruben's part in Grounded fvcking INSANE!


holy smokes.


----------



## psychobilly808 (Aug 26, 2007)

cummings said:


> Marzocchi Airdrome


sick vid, and what are the music tracks in that video.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

2nd one is Jesus Walks by Kanye West..... I think


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

time for some MTB action!

hey boys and girls, its Aaron Chase!






and this one was good too:






ohhh, i just found this one, INSANE.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

nbr, but i enjoyed it....


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> nbr, but i enjoyed it....


now kids this is what drugs will make you do


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

And this is the sickest dirt park EVER!


----------



## d. struct (Sep 9, 2007)

*Not trying to be a hater...*

Anyone got any big wheel action, I thought this was MTBr.com??


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

okay, ive got a crazy one for you..




its so good


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Alright here are some of my favorite MTB vids:

This guy knows how to fall:





The rain doesn't bother Jeff:





A classic, DJ segment from Roam:





I like this guys style:





And finaly a vid of the pros in real time, no slo-mo:





Hope you liked them too...


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

^^ all great videos


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Sorry for all the videos but this guy CURB STOPMED HIMSELF:


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

holy sh** that mustve hurt


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Cranmer:

http://broadbandsports.com/node/11857


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

WTF
R
I
C
K 
E
N
Hilarious!!!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


>


those some cool kids with the black mags... I don't like rap, but I like the hip hops. Good to see some real shift droppin' from illville, I can dig the beats from i rock too.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im not a huge rap fan either, but thats some fresh stuff son.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

aaahahahaha aggiebiker that's an amazing find. love it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i saw them on mtv the other day. i was stoked.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

and the frame is the same as i use fo ma chain


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

great vids! That concrete smack looks extremely painful...


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Who is that music video by? I love it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

its by the "cool kids"


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

on some of the threads people complain about going over 5 foot drops to flat...

This kid does like 15 drops to flat on a skateboard:


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> on some of the threads people complain about going over 5 foot drops to flat...
> 
> This kid does like 15 drops to flat on a skateboard:


ok

1. its a SKATEBOARD. if they breakem it cost no more that 100 to get everything new

2.watch his legs. he has about 2 feet of leg length, that is sorta like haveing a bike with 24 in of rear suspesoin. watch trails videos that is called " technique "

3. did u mention its a SKATEBOARD. and remember this is a BIKE forum


----------



## ETBA (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow! :eekster:


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

holy ****.... chack that wallride


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

TXneedmountain said:


>


those half cab crankflips are flipping nutty.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

wtf,


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

^ ok who gave the flatlanders a fixie!?!?! ^


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

it aint a fixie


----------



## milo84 (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't even want to know what sort of search turned up "Quicksilver"


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.defgrip.net/v3/videos/GDC_californiadreamin1/give_d_loves_la.mov

part one is also on their website...


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

A pretty typical day at the park from Luke Becker on Vimeo.
kid can 1080, happens around the 1:16 mark


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

he wasn't happy with it???????????????, if only i could do a third of that!


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

Sweet lil vid. Isn't that song from the vid w/ the 1080 also used in a AAA comercial? Anyone know that artist?


----------



## *micke* (Aug 8, 2005)

Adiridas in SoCal (long):
http://www.rip.tv/direct/embed/swf/em1.swf?v=3358

Link to Rip TV if you prefer that.

Stylish riding and I really like the mellow music towards the end too.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

*Dew Tour '07*

Alright, I don't know if this has been posted before, but if it has, then it needs to be posted again!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:






:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:

These guys must have been born riding a bike...

Tim


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

look at the flip at the end of this one, fricking balzy.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

OOps, I accidently posted the Dew Tour vid in the middle of the thread where no one would see it...






Sorry,
Tim


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> OOps, I accidently posted the Dew Tour vid in the middle of the thread where no one would see it...
> 
> Tim


What? I could see it fine.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> What? I could see it fine.


If someone looked at the end of this thread expecting to see a new video posted, they wouldn't see it because I posted the embed in the middle of the thread, where only newcomers to this thread would be likely to see it.

Tim


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tibug said:


> If someone looked at the end of this thread expecting to see a new video posted, they wouldn't see it because I posted the embed in the middle of the thread, where only newcomers to this thread would be likely to see it.
> 
> Tim


What are you talking about?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> What are you talking about?





tibug said:


> If someone looked at the end of this thread expecting to see a new video posted, they wouldn't see it because I posted the embed [of the video ] in the middle of the thread, where only newcomers to this thread would be likely to see it. [Becase they would be the only ones to look through the entire thread, while veterans of this thread would simply go to the end of the thread, where they would not find my video.]
> 
> Tim


My message is to short....


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya but you first posted the video in post number 253 and then you posted it again in post number 255 saying that, "I accidently posted the Dew Tour vid in the middle of the thread where no one would see it..."

I don't get it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> Ya but you first posted the video in post number 253 and then you posted it again in post number 255 saying that, "I accidently posted the Dew Tour vid in the middle of the thread where no one would see it..."
> 
> I don't get it.


Just. Be. Quiet.


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

*o m g*

when do we just start flying around?


----------



## bobnarly (Aug 10, 2004)

*Bnarlystyle*

check this out 
http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFMHyPeIPBx01JHH9z0j_f0x6m6yOPbQSzw=


----------



## goldfishfishy (Nov 18, 2007)

bobnarly said:


> check this out
> http://www.youtube.com/cp/vjVQa1PpcFMHyPeIPBx01JHH9z0j_f0x6m6yOPbQSzw=


that is so cool i really want one! how much does it all cost. 
foam pit 
ramp to the foam pit. etc
does anyone know ?? 
i have been looking but i am unsire what to really look for. 
thanks


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

goldfishfishy said:


> that is so cool i really want one! how much does it all cost.
> foam pit
> ramp to the foam pit. etc
> does anyone know ??
> ...


i was looking into a foam pit then i decided not to since each piece of foam costs roughly one - two bucks and you would need like 500-600 piecec of foam depending on how big they where plus lumber and then you would have to watch out for insects, bacteria, flooding... inside the pit.

I'd rather build a half pipe or box jump.


----------



## bobnarly (Aug 10, 2004)

*foamy!!!!*



goldfishfishy said:


> that is so cool i really want one! how much does it all cost.
> foam pit
> ramp to the foam pit. etc
> does anyone know ??
> ...


hey fishy- bnarlz here to let you know that if you want to build such a thing, my friend jason actually got all his wood from his work(huge pallets and const. waste/extas),now the foam may be hard to find, depending on where you are at, but i know there is foam out there waitng to be tossed into a big pit for you and your friends to huck yourselves into- 
some tips-
1.build your pit *at least *20ft diameter or wide, especially if it is elevated and free-standing like the one in my vid.
2.get a professional woodworker/carpenter/dangeroustooloperatorkindaguy to help you build it. that way it will be saferLOL dont forget to ask all the people you need to if you can build it in the first place..this may include homeowners associations, neighbors, parents, etc.
3.ignore fools who are worried about bacteria and think everything costs money(see that other reply to your post..)
4.SEND IT! wear as much padding as you can stand, learn to toss the bike away first, then learn how to land, THEN start trying tricks... get used to it first, and dont get sloppy!
2 weeks ago i almost broke my arm trying tailwhips(?)(dont ask)...
5.*!MOST IMPORTANT!*have fun!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck with the foam pit, thats all i can say.

Well heres another vid, i don't know how this guy didn't at least brake something:





</object


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

These guys are nuts:


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> look at the flip at the end of this one, fricking balzy.


This video is sweet. I live about 2 hours away from the flow, I really need to check that place out. Ive been spending all my time at rays instead, which isnt a bad thing.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't know if this was ever posted, but these guys did a nice job cutting this video together:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Just thought I should post this:


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bob Narly, those vids and flips were SWEET! I am saving up old couch cushions and stuff to build my own pit, maybe next summer. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## rollinon26 (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought this was a pretty sick vid. Too short tho


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

*coolest BMX vid ive seen for ages.....*





*See More BMX Videos at VitalBMX.com*


----------



## trails_Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry if this is a double post. But, it is crazy!!

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/8392/


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

trails_Bud said:


> Sorry if this is a double post. But, it is crazy!!
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/8392/


Cheah that kid's from Massachusetts, represent!
Saw him on Fuel TV, his name's Nicolai something and he's also dirty at piano besides pwning on the old 18 (or 16 or whatever he's riding).


----------



## alinghi12 (Jun 24, 2006)

heres one i just made from yesterday:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Gotta watch the whole thing:


----------



## Thelonius71 (Jul 23, 2007)

CAUTION: Nostalgia


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

trails in chicagoland....


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet vid looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

This gets my vote for video of the year:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/17815/l/


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

That is an awesome video! Good find...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Bike porn....


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Didn't see if it was already posted, but here's what I found on YouTube...

(PS his foward flip jump @ 00:49 is really, really Old School BMX stuff!)


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Another one of my favorites...*


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*But this is by far my favorite vid (and style of riding!) I'm sure someone had to have posted it already  :*

At about 01:12, it takes a whole new life! :band:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm sure this has been posted...but I'm not digging through the pages, lol. Worthy of repost any way .

If it hasn't been posted, should be in for a treat. At least watch the last thing he does...it's sick nasty.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I've seen it before, but it's amazing every time


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

http://freecaster.com/1000006_1005516

!!!!!!!!!111111!!!!!1


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

sicknesshttp://www.pinkbike.com/v/28405


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow good stuff. Those are some amazing spots, id love to ride that drainage thing in the begging.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/41889


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

My jaw dropped at that one foot no hander to no foot can thing


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty sick trick... Never seen this done before.
Sam Pilgrim UK
http://www.bikeradar.com/blogs/article/sam-pilgrims-bikeflip-18999


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> Pretty sick trick... Never seen this done before.
> Sam Pilgrim UK
> http://www.bikeradar.com/blogs/article/sam-pilgrims-bikeflip-18999


Most excellent. I'm not a big fan of a lot of these circus tricks these days, but have to admit, that one is progressive for sure.

I believe Morgan Wade pioneered that trick though, quite awhile ago on his 20. Cool to see it on big dia. though. You gotta have some slippery grips, haha!

edit: Check the IRON LOTUS. = 360 bike-flip. Circus music.

His mate sounded like he was gettin' off to touch fists after he landed it! :skep: weird.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/47397/l/


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

POD today was sick:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/47927/l/


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

New Step-Down Session from George Ryan on Vimeo.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been posted here, but if not, enjoy. Mirra is an animal.


----------



## fredfight (Apr 9, 2007)

*nice*

now that's what i call throwing down.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Recent Seshin Video Part 3-Jared Chilko from Jared on Vimeo.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

this thread has dropped off...unacceptable!

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-378465725643806579&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## Hailmary (Feb 15, 2009)

wow he really beats the **** out of that bike doesnt he


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Face plant.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

That's why I wear a full face!


----------



## ridn (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag1 said:


> This guy is probably the best 26" rider I've seen:


Yah that fool is pretty tech.


----------



## ridn (Dec 2, 2009)

Tag1 said:


> This guy is probably the best 26" rider I've seen:


Yah that fool is pretty tech.


----------



## Smasher! (Aug 28, 2009)

An Awesome Vid..


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## xtremelow (Aug 10, 2010)

Not as badass as most, but this was one of my first drop in's. Probably #3 ever.

Also it was my first time actually riding out of the pool not sliding out like the time prior or just throwing the bike out the first time. Been riding DJ for about 4 days now and loving every bit of it. Going tomorrow so maybe I will have something that might be a little closer to par 






Another not of me that I like


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Figured I'd bump this thread with an oldie but a favorite of mine. Not my work.


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

*double-post*


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

that was greatness


----------



## parappa (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, here's my new webvideo, envoy

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/160220/


----------



## parappa (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/160220<


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

This on here yet?

Danny MacAskill


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

JFoster said:


> This on here yet?
> 
> Danny MacAskill


Ahahaha, you people with your obsession with Danny MacAskill and his riding. It's not really trials, and it's not really bmx. There's even some dirtjump stuff in that one. You cannot deny though, there is a reason his name has skill in it...


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

There's some urban in this one, I'd say it counts.

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/184385/


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

*Gunnison Park*


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

aggiebiker said:


> im speechless.... hahahaha


Whew..potty mouthed ball of EMOtion there. She'll either be a future politician or a coke addicted pornstar, hope for the former but will settle for the latter..

I do love how she say's "I'll box you"...very cute.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 11, 2011)

Back to topic... This video blew my mind!! It's pretty long, but you will be sooo hooked once you get passed the first few minutes of intro, you'll probably watch all of it!


----------



## ptguy123 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Pedal Nation Video*

Includes Andrew Taylor, Phil Sundbaum, Jamie Goldman, and Greg Watts (Injured)


----------



## bradknob (Jan 25, 2011)

more vids......just wasted an hour of my life to get here. dunno what to do now


----------



## chevrolet all the way (Aug 26, 2011)

i glanced through this thread and didnt see any of these but im sure they have been seen. still some of my favorites! some shots are used in more than one vid but still worth watching them all


----------



## Rays Season Pass (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice111111111111


----------



## Akmike123 (Jun 4, 2012)

Those videos were so crazy, doing any of those things on a bike would make me feel so accomplished


----------



## Hinrichs3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome videos


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Re-alive...a couple BMX vids I find myself going back to regularly.

Harry Main kills it.






Sean Burns kills himself.


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

my crash at Snow Summit when I boosted off a jump and my helmet and gopro got snagged on a tree branch.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

^ haaaaa damn! 

Where is Snow Summit? Trail looks rad.


----------



## mhower86 (May 25, 2014)

Yup Snow Summit! They got some really fun trails.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

slapheadmofo said:


> Re-alive...a couple BMX vids I find myself going back to regularly.
> 
> Harry Main kills it.
> 
> ...


Good god. BMX street has progressed to the point you damn near have to commit suicide to be relevant. In 10 more years we'll just be watching vids of people jumping 10 stories to their death.


----------



## buryurfear14 (Mar 6, 2009)

ridn said:


> Yah that fool is pretty tech.


Cool to see a pre-redbull Danny Macaskill vid!


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

This video goes to show that no matter where you grow up, you can get really good and there is also no place quite like home.
https://ridealongside.wordpress.com/2015/12/28/this-is-home/


----------



## codycups13 (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52CFAe6EQfMhttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UCynGqevsZSGnmyw1LOMJffg


----------

